# Challange to all of you



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

What was your very first slot or slotless car? Now we are all getting old so some may have to think really hard, some will have to go back a lil farther then others but lets see who all can remember there first. pics please of the actual or one just like it, lets go guys lol.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

my memory is a lil cloudy but I believe this was my first or maybe my favorite lol.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My 1st was a T-Jet set with tan Jag XKE and Turquoise Vette.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't remember, but it was either the fly vs. spiderman skreecher set, or the tyco silver streak?? the dime-a-dozen set that had 2 porsche, one green/chrome the other orange/chrome.
I know one xmas i got a brown tyco blazer.
one xmas it was the afx blue blazer/cj7 set.

Interesting enough, I never asked for a slotcar set, that was all my dad. I asked for star wars figures and electronic handheld games. (yes im a little younger then most of you guys, but not much) ahhhhh the 70's and early 80's


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..............


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I got a Sears Allstate set for christmas early sixties then got a Cox Chaparrel in mid sixties










What I vividly remember about the chaparral was the tapered axles. magnesium wheels and the wing nuts that held them on.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

My first slot car was an Aurora vibrator HO car. It had a '62 Ford convertable body. That was 54 years ago, I don't recall what happened to that car, a couple of years later the Aurora Thunderjets came out and the vibrator cars were obsolete.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

My first slot car was a Nite glow Tyco set. I was 6. 
It included these cars.







[/IMG]


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

Aurora vibrator race set.
Christmas 1962
I would have been 6 years old.
53 years later T-Jets are still my favorites


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My First Slotcar set was an Eldon 1/32 set in the mid 60's, it came with two chassis and six bodies(and I remember all of them). I really enjoyed that set, but all the other kids in my neighborhood had HO sets, so I made the switch to HO and T-Jets, and now, I'm back having fun with T-Jets again. BTW- in my First Aurora T-Jet set, it came with a Willys and a Cheetah.


----------



## stlracer (Jan 16, 2016)

The one I remember was a Aurora T-jet Toronado. You could really!! lower them.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

JC Penny AFX (non magnatraction) figure 8 set. Don't remember the shells.......They're long gone.

Maybe a Rebel(Ambasador), and a Charger?


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow, is it possible for so many yet none started with the same cars or sets?
were there really that many different sets back then?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

This isn't the first one but not far from it. I wanted an Aurora set real bad when I was about 12 or 13 (1962) and Mom & Dad couldn't afford it so I had to come up with the money for it. Well there was a guy that lived down the street from us that paid me real well to shovel his driveway so at the first sign of snow I was there, couple of years later I found out he went to prison as he was in the Mafia. Guess that's why he paid way more than anyone else in the neighborhood. I painted it a couple of years back to match the Vette I had at the time, bottom picture is that Vette after I sold it to a guy in Australia, and yup that's the Sydney Opera House in the background


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Not real exciting, but this is it. My childhood friend had a track and he sold me this one to race on his track. I saved this into adulthood when I got back into the hobby, made my own tracks, and began collecting. I am not a huge fan at all of anything Tyco anymore (I am almost exclusively into AFX pancake cars), but this still holds great sentimental value. It never had the front fins since I have owned it but I don't care and will never fix it either.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Been too many years for me to remember exactly, but I know I got a Model Motoring set in the early '60s. It went on my train board with the train set. Had the car/train crossover as well which didn't work all that well, but it was there. This was a TJ500 set or two.

Charlie


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

My first set was a Tomy AFX F1 Team Challenge. My Dad wanted us to have a Scalextric set as he was really into it but when we got to Toys R Us he realised his budget only would have gotten us Mighty Metros which was the entry level figure eight track. But on the same shelf was the AFX track and for just a little more he could get us that set and another car each. 

Well despite wanting to be the same as my friends who had Scalextric and being a little skeptical about a set that wasn't Scalextric, we said yes. And why wouldn't you when you had such a better track to drive on. 

So my first car was a Williams Honda on a Turbo chassis and my second car was a Jaguar XJR9 lighted car. I still have the Jag but the Williams sadly took one wall shot too many. Fortunately I replaced it....with several of them!

A couple of years back at a car boot sale, I picked up a Team Challenge set and a Mighty Metro set and set up this comparison photo. I think it proves we made the right choice all those years ago.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is one of the original 1/32 scale Eldon cars that I got for Christmas in 1968. Not bad for nearly 50 years old. It used to be a much brighter blue, but has darkened considerably over the years. You can still see a little of the brighter blue on the hood. There must have been a sticker there, or something.

I gave my Eldon, Strombecker, T-Jets, and MagnaTraction cars to my youngest brother, 20 years younger than me, back in the late 80s. He did not take care of them like I did. Most disappeared through the years, but this one ended up with my mom. She found it in her room several months ago, and now I am in possession of this car again.

I can not remember what the other Eldon cars I had were. I know I had at least four of them, because I had two Eldon sets back in the day. By the way, this one still runs.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

A jumble of Aurora vibrator cars, parts, and track, bought well-used from my neighbor Jim McDonald sometime around 1963 or 1964. The car I remember most distinctly was a dark blue Mercedes with rear wells gouged out to take - wait for it - double truck tires. There was another car, possibly the Galaxie convertible, that had the same done for the square-edged drag slicks. I wish I still had that Merc. It did look kinda cool with those duallies.

I recall plugging and re-plugging the holes in those foil-thin Vibe pickup shoes with my Dads Weller 100-watt soldering gun. Not quite as scary as it sounds, since the shoes weren't mounted to a melty thermoplastic chassis like the T-jets' but a rectangle of heat-resistant phenolic circuit board on a die-cast heat-sink of a chassis. However, they were a permanent part of the chassis, so it was fix 'em or do without.

-- D


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


>


Hey "Great-White-North" !!!
How you guys fairing this Winter ???
good to hear from You!!

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

My first set was an Eldon set with two Indy roadsters similar to the one below. I have a home movie showing us racing on the track. My third car was a Cox Chaparral. Somewhere down the line I got introduced to HO.


----------

